# Poll: R15-300 103F Software Update



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Please do not vote in this poll unless:


your unit is an R15-300
your software version is 103F
you have had at least one other version of software on the unit


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

NOTE:
No R15-300 has 103F pre-installed, you will always have had a different version before. So only vote if you used a previous version for more then a couple days.

NOTE #2:
If you have an R15-300 and DON'T have 103F... then something is wrong, as all -300 units should have the update by now.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> Please do not vote in this poll unless:
> 
> 
> your unit is an R15-300
> ...


TooleMan,

I also have R15-300 units, and for a while I suffered from problems you continue to report. Since doing a clear and delete (press record and down button on front panel after a restart), I have not had any lock up or missed recordings in over 3 weeks.

Did you try this? The clear and delete reformats the hard drive, and if your box has taken many downloads, its possible the file structure becomes fragile. Just a theory, but my boxes have now behaved reliably for the longest time since I had them, and that me and my wife very happy 

So, for me, things have improved in many ways after getting 103f.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

I still have the 0x103F on a new R-15 300 only 2 weeks old. 
A quick question I'msure you have seen before..after looking at Earl's post:
archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=270214
I see a 160GB Hard drive in there... I have to ask... Does one do an error check & defrag on the HD? or what? thanks (a newbie) Jim Reid


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim Reid said:


> I still have the 0x103F on a new R-15 300 only 2 weeks old.
> A quick question I'msure you have seen before..after looking at Earl's post:
> archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=270214
> I see a 160GB Hard drive in there... I have to ask... Does one do an error check & defrag on the HD? or what? thanks (a newbie) Jim Reid


No, there are no mechanisms from a users perspective to do that on an R15.


----------



## Armando (Apr 13, 2006)

All Im waiting for is the SL's to improve so I can start using them.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

techNoodle said:


> TooleMan,
> 
> I also have R15-300 units, and for a while I suffered from problems you continue to report. Since doing a clear and delete (press record and down button on front panel after a restart), I have not had any lock up or missed recordings in over 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I have not tried your method, but a couple of days ago I did a "reset all" from the setup menu, which also cleared my hard drive of the 40 hours of movies I had collected.

The unit works a lot better now, so I am cautiously optimistic. I still think 103F screwed up the box, as the problems I had started almost immediately after that version was installed. I also had a "senior technician" at the house and talked to a couple of techs on the phone, and nobody suggested this course of action. So, thumbs down for their problem-solving!


----------



## mfreeman73 (May 3, 2006)

I was having all kinds of problems after the patch causing me to have to reset just about everytime I wanted to watch something. Even then, it got to where I couldn't record anything without it locking up. So, last night I unplugged it for a while, but that did no good. Finally, I did the Reset Everything and so far it seems to be working fine now. I'm doing various recording tests today, but so far it's working. 

So, if anyone is still having lots of problems, I'd recommend trying to do the Reset Everything option from the Settings menu. Sure, it will wipe out your programs, and you'll have to redo your SL's (write them down first), but it's better than having to do a reset several times a day. If it starts screwing up again, I'll post again.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

mfreeman73 said:


> I was having all kinds of problems after the patch causing me to have to reset just about everytime I wanted to watch something. Even then, it got to where I couldn't record anything without it locking up. So, last night I unplugged it for a while, but that did no good. Finally, I did the Reset Everything and so far it seems to be working fine now. I'm doing various recording tests today, but so far it's working.
> 
> So, if anyone is still having lots of problems, I'd recommend trying to do the Reset Everything option from the Settings menu. Sure, it will wipe out your programs, and you'll have to redo your SL's (write them down first), but it's better than having to do a reset several times a day. If it starts screwing up again, I'll post again.


I still suggest doing a clear and delete, especially if your R15 has taken more than its fair share of upgrades since the start of this year. This will reformat the hard drive, so you will lose your recordings, but favorite lists are not lost as they are obviously stored somewhere else.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

techNoodle said:


> TooleMan,
> 
> I also have R15-300 units, and for a while I suffered from problems you continue to report. Since doing a clear and delete (press record and down button on front panel after a restart), I have not had any lock up or missed recordings in over 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Jim Reid said:


> TooleMan,
> 
> I also have R15-300 units, and for a while I suffered from problems you continue to report. Since doing a clear and delete (press record and down button on front panel after a restart), I have not had any lock up or missed recordings in over 3 weeks.
> 
> Did you try this?


NO, but the "reset all" seems to have taken care of everything.

Your post brings up one of my greatest objections to the R15: lack of documentation. Where, besides a forum like this, would I have found this solution? Not on any publication created or sponsored by DirecTV, that's for sure.

This level of research and hacking should not be required for a consumer-friendly product... which the R15 is not!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think you will find anyone disagreeing that the manual that came with the 
R15 is lacking...


----------



## mfreeman73 (May 3, 2006)

Well, after doing the Reset All, I've played with this thing all weekend and it seems to be working right. Well, besides the SL not working right and it taping every Mythbusters ever created. But, we knew that problem still existed anyway. But, at least it's taping things and I don't have to hit the reset button every time I want to watch tv.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

TheTooleMan said:


> NO, but the "reset all" seems to have taken care of everything.
> 
> Your post brings up one of my greatest objections to the R15: lack of documentation. Where, besides a forum like this, would I have found this solution? Not on any publication created or sponsored by DirecTV, that's for sure.
> 
> This level of research and hacking should not be required for a consumer-friendly product... which the R15 is not!


_________________________________________________________________
The wife & I had appx: a dozen movies stored in My VOD. Then one night we went to look at the List. and it was gone? In order to view it, I had to arrow up to MyVOD then to the right, back to the left & after a few times the movies showed up in my vod? I tried the "fix" (press record in & bottom arrow down after pressing the red button.) After everything loaded up, it was like brand new!
I thought I was going to lose my VOD list... but it saved it? and now works normal again..or as it was when it was NIB... strange?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You must not have done the reset all properly, or you would have lost recorded programs.

The way to do it is press the red reset button. Then when it starts back up and the screen changes from blue to black, press and hold the down arrow and record buttons (on the front of the dvr, not on the remote) for at least 5 full seconds.

If you do that properly, it will wipe everything including recorded shows.

I think you can accomplish the same thing through the menus, by selecting reset all.

Carl


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

carl6 said:


> You must not have done the reset all properly, or you would have lost recorded programs.
> 
> The way to do it is press the red reset button. Then when it starts back up and the screen changes from blue to black, press and hold the down arrow and record buttons (on the front of the dvr, not on the remote) for at least 5 full seconds.
> 
> ...


_________________________________________________________________
Thats what I thought Carl... I even told the wife were gonna lose the VOD. I pushed the Red reset button, but as soon as I let go. as fast as I could. By the time (no remote used) at front panel. I was at the down button & record button I had the blue screen, welcome or whatever it says. 0% loaded... either I was lucky or like you said I did it wrong? but nothing is acting up! myVOD are holding solid with 78% free spacesince I did the reset.... but thanks for the extra on the reset tip! If it acts up again... I'll add your comments to the original regards, Jim Reid


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jim Reid said:


> _________________________________________________________________
> Thats what I thought Carl... I even told the wife were gonna lose the VOD. I pushed the Red reset button, but as soon as I let go. as fast as I could. By the time (no remote used) at front panel. I was at the down button & record button I had the blue screen, welcome or whatever it says. 0% loaded... either I was lucky or like you said I did it wrong? but nothing is acting up! myVOD are holding solid with 78% free spacesince I did the reset.... but thanks for the extra on the reset tip! If it acts up again... I'll add your comments to the original regards, Jim Reid


What happened is you hit the red rest button first. That made the unit reset during that reset you can't do the Down arrrow/record reset so you just did a normal red button reset. Most of the time a red button reset or unplugging the unit will help the R15, only in extreme cases do you have to do a Down arrow/record.

Believe me it is a good thing you did hit the red reset button first, because it sounds like you didn't need to do the Down arrow/record. Other people have posted the issue you had where the programs are missing out of MYVOD and they have fixed by doing the red reset.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What happened is you hit the red rest button first. That made the unit reset during that reset you can't do the Down arrrow/record reset


Umm, no, you do need to start with a regular reset. Then watch the screen and when it goes from blue to black, you do the down arrow and record button.

Carl


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

I think we have DirecTV employee hacks voting "improved" in the poll.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> I think we have DirecTV employee hacks voting "improved" in the poll.


Why, just because the poll isn't turning out the way you expected it to? (Not discounting the fact that you personally had issues with the update, as you obviously did)

With only 16 votes.... there isn't enough there to derive any type of pattern out of it.

Sadly though, I can't enabled the list of people who voted... that option is only available when you create the poll.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Umm, no, you do need to start with a regular reset. Then watch the screen and when it goes from blue to black, you do the down arrow and record button.
> 
> Carl


Your right I should read our FAQ :lol:. I've never done one so I was going of my memory. Guess I should check that ever now and then


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why, just because the poll isn't turning out the way you expected it to? (Not discounting the fact that you personally had issues with the update, as you obviously did)


The fault is mine because the poll does not ask _why _people think the R15 was improved by 103F. It leaves out any judgement of the weight of the problems vs the significance of the improvements.

Major problems being described by several people on this thread and others are not balanced out by minor functional enhancements such as the 30-second skip and the improved series links. Those are trivial when compared with the unit's inability to reliably perform its primary functions.

This isn't a scientific poll since it doesn't involve a well-drawn group of R15 users, just the valiant, tech-savvy ones who found their way to DBSTalk to try to cure their problems after being cast adrift by DirecTV. My recent calls for help to DirecTV brought no relief. They did not suggest the "reset all" procedure, and if I had not decided to try it on my own (I read your post _after _I did it), I'd be dropping my DirecTV subscription by now.

By the way, I should be receiving my replacement R15 today. I am inclined to send it back since my current unit is now working acceptably. Why open a new can of worms? Better the devil you know than the devil you don't....



Earl Bonovich said:


> With only 16 votes.... there isn't enough there to derive any type of pattern out of it.


_I think the poll indicates a problem._ Sixteen people commented on the upgrade, and less than half think it was an improvement. The others either didn't see any change or thought it degraded the machine. This is not a good sign.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Sadly though, I can't enabled the list of people who voted... that option is only available when you create the poll.


You think you might be able to identify the names of those who would be stacking the deck in favor of the upgrade? Hmm... I didn't think of that. Maybe next time...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> This isn't a scientific poll since it doesn't involve a well-drawn group of R15 users, just the valiant, tech-savvy ones who found their way to DBSTalk to try to cure their problems after being cast adrift by DirecTV. My recent calls for help to DirecTV brought no relief. They did not suggest the "reset all" procedure, and if I had not decided to try it on my own (I read your post _after _I did it), I'd be dropping my DirecTV subscription by now.
> 
> By the way, I should be receiving my replacement R15 today. I am inclined to send it back since my current unit is now working acceptably. Why open a new can of worms? Better the devil you know than the devil you don't....


You hit on one of the major points about Forums.... They are a micro-cosim (sp?) of the entire population. They are an indicator of things, but they are on the outer edge of the bell curve for these types of products... so they may not reflect the true "norm" of things.

Regardless though, problems are problems....

.....

As for your replacement R15... why not ask them what it woudl cost to keep it... might be cheaper then sending it back...


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As for your replacement R15... why not ask them what it woudl cost to keep it... might be cheaper then sending it back...


They'd better be paying postage on the damn thing!

heh heh - maybe I'll hold it for ransom!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

TheTooleMan said:


> This isn't a scientific poll since it doesn't involve a well-drawn group of R15 users,


hehe...I got news for you...that's only one of MANY reasons why these polls aren't scientific!

Nonethless, if well worded, they are a nice representation of the views of the participants in this forum, and that's all we can hope for.

We're a user community, not a focus group, so that's the best we can do.

Still, I think we have to accept, based on this poll and mine, that for a lot of folks the upgrades are proceding in the right direction. I think that's a good thing.
Makes me hopefull.

ApK


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Never had a problem with mine


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> Never had a problem with mine


You just haven't been trying. :lol:


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry, remove 1 person from the "improved it" section. I just skimmed the topic and voted before I read it.  I have the R-15 500 model and thinking this was about the last update, it improved it.

I keep forgetting there are two different makes.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Sorry, remove 1 person from the "improved it" section. I just skimmed the topic and voted before I read it.  I have the R-15 500 model and thinking this was about the last update, it improved it.
> 
> I keep forgetting there are two different makes.


I wonder how many others did the same thing. Isn't there an eraser on this pencil?

Next time I will put "it screwed it up more" as the first choice.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

qwerty said:


> You just haven't been trying. :lol:


I keep tryng and tryng to screw it up but it doesnt I'll just have to try harder I guess.:lol:


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

Are you sure you have a R15-300 and not R15-500?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> Are you sure you have a R15-300 and not R15-500?


It says in his signiture "R-15 V. 103F" or something like that. I'm sure he has a R15-300.


----------

